# Aftermarket Exhaust?



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Really just depends on what your budget is. There is a Chevrolet Performance exhaust that sounds good, but like I said, depends on your budget


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cat backs don’t do all that much power wise in modern exhaust systems for such small displacement engines. They sound nice but not worth it IMO. a full exhaust gets rid of a good bit of restrictions but will need a tune. Up to you and your budget.

A good muffler shop should easily be able to fix it cheap if you don’t want to spend $$.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2016)

I put borla cat back s type exhaust on my 2016 LT with k&n intake. Each step i tested with the Torque app.
I first added Brisk racing plugs and msd coil pack. That increased 3hp.

The biggest difference i noted with the exhaust was sound. But there was a noticeable performance improvement. Before and after tests on the same road using the Torque app showed about 6hp increase. 

Then I added the trifecta tune, and that bumped it up about another 10, and gave quicker take off and rolling response. 

So with the plugs, tune and exhaust, I'm running almost 20hp increase. All in all, it cost about $900 for everything doing my own work. The exhaust isn't too hard, but you will need a saw capable of cutting the stock pipe to remove it.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

You have a stainless muffler coming apart in under five years?

I just checked RockAuto.com to see if Bosal had a stainless muffler for us. 
Rock has zero mufflers. Muffler failures in Gen2 are so rare, it looks like aftermarket replacements don't exist yet. 
If that's the case, you can buy factory parts, performance upgrades (Borla?), or have an exhaust shop replace it with a straight pipe. 

As far as GM options go, it looks like the LS muffler is $240, LT/Premier $480, and GM Performance is $780 (internet pricing, not MSRP)


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

Taxman said:


> You have a stainless muffler coming apart in under five years?


 Previous owner installed an aftermarket exhaust is what the dealer said.. I might end up just doing a muffler delete for now and slap my k&n intake back on.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Reminds me of my Achieva.
Bought a 10 year old low mile Achieva with a hole in the muffler I could shove both hands through.
Knocked $100 off the price of the car to cover the muffler, bought a Walker Quiet-Flow SS (not stainless steel, but not cheap either).
3 years later, my new Walker was rusting out and coming apart at the seam.

I believe Quiet-Flow is lifetime warranty, but mine was 'warehouse clearance, 30 day warranty' from RockAuto.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruzin Florida said:


> Previous owner installed an aftermarket exhaust is what the dealer said..


Great. The prior owner REMOVED stainless exhaust and put in something that's obviously not. I wondered how you rusted that out in a state that doesn't use road salt but then I noticed "Florida" so I assume salty air from living near the ocean.

The cheap option is to have a budget exhaust shop put whatever in they can fab up. Ask for stainless so it lasts longer this time.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Aluminized mufflers usually rust from the inside out.
Road salt can make them ugly, but it's usually combustion byproducts that make them fall apart, especially OP's muffler with loose internal baffles.
Not parking them before they're hot enough to quit blowing visible liquids helps a lot.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Aluminized mufflers usually rust from the inside out.


Thank God my car came without a muffler.


----------



## dimmuel (Apr 28, 2020)

Mack said:


> I put borla cat back s type exhaust on my 2016 LT with k&n intake. Each step i tested with the Torque app.
> I first added Brisk racing plugs and msd coil pack. That increased 3hp.
> 
> The biggest difference i noted with the exhaust was sound. But there was a noticeable performance improvement. Before and after tests on the same road using the Torque app showed about 6hp increase.
> ...


That's quite impressive. I bought a magnaflow from 4wheelonline. There's no huge hp gain but I love the sound of it. My next plan is to upgrade my intake and get a tune also.


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

Barry Allen said:


> I wondered how you rusted that out in a state that doesn't use road salt but then I noticed "Florida" so I assume salty air from


so it’s from the inside out. It’s not a hole, I live in central Florida . Apparently there’s a lose piece in my muffler that sometimes covers the hole and interrupts exhaust airflow. Messes with the maf 



Taxman said:


> Aluminized mufflers usually rust from the inside out.
> Road salt can make them ugly, but it's usually combustion byproducts that make them fall apart,


I think that’s what happened..

Im just hoping it’s my muffler and not my catalytic converter. I think if it was my cat I’d be getting a check engine light no?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I'd think aftermarket muffler with an internal weld defect or similar would be more likely than a factory cat falling apart.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Trubendz...


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

In my opinion you will be sorry to delete the muffler. It will sound terrible and the drone at highway speeds will drive you nuts. I replaced the muffler on my 2016 Limited with a Stainless Dynomax Ultraflow 17217. I use this muffler on all my vehicles. Put them on my 2004 Monte Carlo in 2004, and they are still there. Surface rust, but no holes. F150 & Jeep got one in 2015, also still there. You can tell Cruze has a non stock muffler when standing by it, but not the usual 4 cylinder fart pipe buzz. The sound comes on as you drive, but never gets loud or annoying.


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

72chevman said:


> In my opinion you will be sorry to delete the muffler. It will sound terrible and the drone at highway speeds will drive you nuts. I replaced the muffler on my 2016 Limited with a Stainless Dynomax Ultraflow 17217. I use this muffler on all my vehicles. Put them on my 2004 Monte Carlo in 2004, and they are still there. Surface rust, but no holes. F150 & Jeep got one in 2015, also still there. You can tell Cruze has a non stock muffler when standing by it, but not the usual 4 cylinder fart pipe buzz. The sound comes on as you drive, but never gets loud or annoying.
> View attachment 289923


You happen to have a vid of it by any chance?


----------

